# Anyone have this book?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Amazon.com: How to Operate a Financially Successful Haunted House (9780911137118): Philip Morris, Dennis Phillips: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51QMKG3ST4L

How is it? I really want it, but I can't find it for cheap.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The best book I have seen is FREE. Go to this site before they stop listing it. It is fantastic in my opinion. 
http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCornCDPage.html

Unfortunately jb corn is now dead. Died several years ago. His information is maintained as a tribute to his memory.
Wayne


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This huge set of work covers everything about a professional haunt. I have heard he was not the most pleasant person if you disagreed with him and his writings reflect a strong opinion. I wish I could have met him. Apparantly there was an ongoing feud with Mr. Pickle over "scaring forward". I love the use of angles in the haunt.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

downloading now should only be a few minutes.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Their are complete diagrams that he turned in to local fire officials of his haunts. They are elaborate and amazing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I downloaded it, too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ditto. Thanks for the post, I hadn't seen these before.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I have both books. I haven't read all of the JB Corn books, but the Financially Succeful Haunted House one is OK. It teaches you how to advertise, has room designs, and basically how to structure the haunt as a business. It even has sample flyers in it and free clip art to use in your own flyers.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I will also say thanks for the download info. 
I'm not running a haunt per-say; but, I do haunt up my yard for the TOTs, and with this we aren't doing our yearly "Howl-O-ween bash" to suport the Sevier County Humane Society, TN. And We hope that we can do it again next year. I'll use my/our skills to improve the atraction of mine and my neibor's yards.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Would it be ok to start a thread about these books? I believe there are more members that would enjoy talking about them.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks alot this is great


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spook -- I have the book this thread is about. Bought it about 10 years ago. It's got some good stuff in it, but even updated, I wouldn't spend the money on it. It does tell about some important aspects but only superficially, and a lot of the book is padded with large juvenile illustrations and pages of samples that no one would use. And they clearly have the bar set very, very low with their ideas on set and prop design. I wouldn't dare charge admission to a haunt filled with some of the prop constructions they describe. The JB Corn books are better, and the ultimate price...free.

There's also a book by Kelly Allen called "So You Want To Become A Haunt Entrepreneur." Kelly is the guy who does Raycliff Manor, a quite successful haunt in Joplin MO. His book is well respected among pro-haunters and contains a much more detailed and comprehensive overview of the finances and legalities of running a haunt. If you want to buy a pro haunt book, you're much better off with that one than the Morris & Phillips book you asked about.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aquayne said:


> Would it be ok to start a thread about these books? I believe there are more members that would enjoy talking about them.


Sure. Go for it!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I flipped through the JB Corn stuff last night. I agree, it is far better than the other book which is a bit cheesy. I also have Kelly Allen's book, but I lack the skills to get sponsorships (maybe it's area I live in) or the financial backing needed to do it they way he did. It is a great book, though.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have the older version of this book and it is lame! I haven't used any of the scenes described in this book. This forum has just about everything you need to build a great yard haunt and then some. I am looking forward to reading the JB books. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It is easy to see how the original books sold for hundreds of dollars.


----------

